# Pandemic fatigue?



## chic (Oct 29, 2021)

Are you tired of 20 months of nothing but covid, covid, covid yet? I could use a change.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes, and here we are. 

So, how’s the weather up your way?


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

Everything is open mostly. I don't go places like restaurants or events anymore. I hated that the thrift stores and to a lesser degree the craft stores were closed. The local yarn shop was doing curbside. You could shop on their website or over the phone. It didn't bother me much. It was a bit scary at first but that has lessened. I'm essential as far as work, so I worked. Work has changed some. 

I hope that some grocery stores and Target will continue their curbside and/or delivery. This is probably good for some.

I'm still wearing a mask. It doesn't really bother me and I don't know when I'll stop. If ever.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 29, 2021)

A bit tired of it but I am a homebody so it doesn't bother me as much. I just miss visiting people and maybe an out-of-province trip on a plane but no mask and no more than 3-5 hr flight. I am getting tired of my cooking.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes, I could use a change.  Send him over!
I like  them big and tall with white beards!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 29, 2021)

I am feeling pretty tired of the pandemic.   I do appreciate the grocery pickup service and absolutely love working from home, but I'm feeling fairly certain I should resign myself to losing my safari deposit.  I still hope to at least someday get to use the plane ticket credit, I received an email this week from American Airlines that they are allowing us to let family members use our credit if we want.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 29, 2021)

We all need to do our part to get the pandemic behind us, which means masking and getting vaccinated. If you don't do your part, you shouldn't complain.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm beginning to ease up on isolation and masking in places that don't require them due to local current low case count as well as the amazing efficacy of monoclonal antibodies.  Have been out to eat indoors twice for the first time since Feb 2020!

Since I'm not vaccinated per medical advice due to my autoimmue diseases and the fact that mRNA delivered therapeutics have never before passed ordinary clinical trials due to autoimmune promotion, I've been closely watching safety and efficacy data for monoclonal antibodies for Covid-19. Monoclonal antibodies are proving to be off the charts successful at safely aborting disease process.   Monoclonal antibodies have been used safely and successfully for 25 years for a number of diseases and malignancies so I have no worries about long-term adverse events.


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2021)

I went back to work today! I've missed it so much and it was great to get back into doing something useful for a change. So, I'm working part time teaching a couple of classes. The money will come in handy for sure. Also it's healthier for me to forget covid more since I'm sick of even hearing about it at  this point. My mood is better and pandemic fatigue is less.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2021)

chic said:


> Are you tired of 20 months of nothing but covid, covid, covid yet? I could use a change.


I think I've grown immune to the COVID coverage after being thoroughly sick of it for some time.  I just do what I need to do.  Wear mask in grocery store.  Also get delivery.  I don't go out much.  I do walk doggie and feel safe doing that.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

What do you teach @chic?  And where?  I didn't know you were a teacher, that is wonderful that you are back at work!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm kind of resigned to the pandemic. It no longer bothers me, in that I don't feel trapped in the house, even though I am.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 30, 2021)

Empty shelves are really prominent around. The effects are logistics are just starting to kick in. It has something to do with trucking because many stores are out of different things. Example one store was out of orange juice and had a run canned fruit. The meat prices minus a week or two break on meat are climbing. I've never seen dollar stores have issues on so many different things. Many are having staffing issues. 

One item I noticed climbing in price believe it or not is plastic storage containers or all sizes. Eggs have dropped here though.

Eh, I'm used to shopping for price so I don't panic when a store doesn't have what I want but many are pressed for time and money and there are hurt the most.


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> What do you teach @chic?  And where?  I didn't know you were a teacher, that is wonderful that you are back at work!


I teach t'ai chi and meditation at a healing arts establishment.(I lost my yoga class during mask mandate time in my state because the owner had to hire someone else though I cannot picture people doing yoga in masks.  I'm not in a classroom with children, just helping other adults to be healthier.


----------

